# April 2018 PE Exam



## Mem_Elect_Engr

Hey from MSP,

Does anyone know where to start preparing for Power exam. What reference should i buy and where can i buy it most economically? Any suggestions, took exam before and failed; took it easy and didn't have a lot of reference material.


----------



## jshar17

Hi all,

Just FYI--NCEES has updated the PE POWER Exam Specifications to include the 2017 NEC

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/Power-April-2018.pdf


----------



## knight1fox3

Hello and welcome to EB. Before providing any input to this, try a quick search of this specific sub-forum and you will find a wealth of good information and material reviews. A lot of good information has already been posted for the numerous exam cycles.


----------



## navixv

Check out amazon. You may be able to find used copies for cheaper prices.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Mem_Elect_Engr said:


> Hey from MSP,
> 
> Does anyone know where to start preparing for Power exam. What reference should i buy and where can i buy it most economically? Any suggestions, took exam before and failed; took it easy and didn't have a lot of reference material.


Hi Mem, 

You might find this article useful that we published awhile back:

Electrical PE Review - Recommended References for the Electrical Power PE Exam 

It's a list of some of the most recommended material with short introductions on each and includes where to buy each one to help you decide which ones are right for you. 

A lot of our users have said it was extremely helpful in deciding which references to buy.


----------



## Mem_Elect_Engr

Thanks; that is for sure very helpful!


----------



## thebard

I will actually answer your question here.

Here are the best resources I found after extensive research on this very topic 6 months ago when I began my prep process (I passed the Oct exam):

-EE's Guide to Passing the Power PE (my favorite resource, however there are a couple of errors, be sure to check the eratta on the website and make sure you correct the delta-wye conversion (or maybe it was the wye-delta, can't remember) somewhere early in the book, was missing negative signs in the angles. Amazon was the only place I could find it 4 months ago, but maybe will have more luck earlier in the exam prep process.

-GA Tech binder. I know it's from a prep class and if you can take a prep class, do so. This one was good, I"m sure others are good too. This and EE's Guide were my two go-to resources.

-Power System Analysis by Granger (didn't use a ton, but was helpful for clarifying topics and at times had better equations/graphs). Just get an older used copy on Amazon.

-NEC: obviously need to get this. Get tabs for it too. You'll need the 2017 so finding used copies may be a problem.

-NESC: some say it is not needed, others say for sure get it if there is any way you can afford it. I'm of the later group. If there are two question on the exam and this is a guaranteed two easy questions, then I say it's worth it. You can sell it later too to recoup much of the cost. Not sure the best place for this, I bought straight from the source.

-Spin Up practice exams AND Complex Imaginary practice exams. Two different books with two flavors of questions. I would say get both if you can. If only one, it seems the Complex Imaginary is more popular but that's just my feel of things. It may be hard to find copies that aren't already marked up, but give it a shot. I ended up finding the Spin Up on Amazon and had to buy the CI from the company itself.

-Machines by Wildi is good (latest edition), though it wasn't much help on the exam (was crucial for a single question though). Maybe I didn't look through it enough, but it's a well put together book with lots of practical insight into the field. I plan to read this book for my own learning after the exam, it's that good.

-FE reference manual: didn't use it on the exam but if there are econ questions, this one may help. I'm sure others have a better reference for the econ questions.

-I would maybe have a power electronics book handy too.

Look for used sets of books on ebay. I've seen a few folks that have most if not all of the resources in a package (minus maybe the GA tech binder and FE ref manual)

My best advice is to compile notes and references into a reference sheet. That way on the exam you can look at that first to know where topics are in your various resources, instead of having 50 tabs in your books. Also, make sure you know a small handful of resources front to back pretty much. Take as many extra books "just in case" as you'd like, you never know. Don't rely on these extra books, but it's good to have them there. I know I was glad I had them and did use a couple. Don't worry about taking a suitcase in if you need to. Let people make fun of you for it, now is not the time to worry about what people think.

Good luck!


----------



## thebard

And yes, Zach's article was very helpful for me deciding which books to buy, I was very impressed with this well thought out list!


----------



## Mem_Elect_Engr

Thanks @Zach Stone, P.E. and @thebard


----------



## PE-Apr2018-Power

Hi everyone,

I took the Power PE exam in October and didn’t pass, so this is my second time taking it in April. I bought NEC 2014 for October test and was wondering if I could use it for April as well but I don’t want to risk anything. 

Also, does anyone know what versions of other code books (NESC, NFPA 30, ...) will be used exactly?

I’d really appreciate your input.

Thank you,


----------



## knight1fox3

PE-Apr2018-Power said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I took the Power PE exam in October and didn’t pass, so this is my second time taking it in April. I bought NEC 2014 for October test and was wondering if I could use it for April as well but I don’t want to risk anything.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what versions of other code books (NESC, NFPA 30, ...) will be used exactly?
> 
> I’d really appreciate your input.
> 
> Thank you,


----------



## PE-Apr2018-Power

Thank you for the response!


----------



## Surf and Snow

How's it going folks?

Looks like this is the sticky for the April 2018 Power PE Exam, so figured I'd post up here.

I originally planned on taking this in Oct 2018 (1st time BTW) but found out that I can actually take it in April 2018 before I finish my 4 yrs experience, so I got caught off guard when I found out at the beginning of Jan and decided to just go for it with only 3 months to study. So far over the past month I've only been able to put in 40-50 hrs due to work/life. Started out averaging about 61% on practice exams and am now up to about 66%. Glad I'm seeing progress and some of the stuff I haven't touched since college is coming back to me. I'd like to be averaging 75-80% by April, so I've got a a ways to go, but I should be able to increase my study time soon.

How's everyone else doing? How long have you been studying? How are your practice exam scores?


----------



## Surf and Snow

Surf and Snow said:


> How's it going folks?
> 
> Looks like this is the sticky for the April 2018 Power PE Exam, so figured I'd post up here.
> 
> I originally planned on taking this in Oct 2018 (1st time BTW) but found out that I can actually take it in April 2018 before I finish my 4 yrs experience, so I got caught off guard when I found out at the beginning of Jan and decided to just go for it with only 3 months to study. So far over the past month I've only been able to put in 40-50 hrs due to work/life. Started out averaging about 61% on practice exams and am now up to about 66%. Glad I'm seeing progress and some of the stuff I haven't touched since college is coming back to me. I'd like to be averaging 75-80% by April, so I've got a a ways to go, but I should be able to increase my study time soon.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? How long have you been studying? How are your practice exam scores?


Woo hoo! 1 month into my 3 month study schedule and I finally scored 56/80 for 70% on my last practice exam. Finally what could be a PASS. Breathing a little easier but still not comfortable yet. Getting better but I'd like to be consistently at 80%+, so I have a ways to go over next 2 months! I'm putting in about 14hrs/wk at this time.

How's everyone else doing? Am I the only one on here planning to take the Power PE exam in April 2018?


----------



## knight1fox3

Surf and Snow said:


> Am I the only one on here planning to take the Power PE exam in April 2018?


I believe so, yes. All 25,040 EB.com registered users have taken and passed the exam. We are just waiting on you so that we can have a 100% pass rate. Don't let us down. :thumbs:


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Surf and Snow said:


> Woo hoo! 1 month into my 3 month study schedule and I finally scored 56/80 for 70% on my last practice exam. Finally what could be a PASS. Breathing a little easier but still not comfortable yet. Getting better but I'd like to be consistently at 80%+, so I have a ways to go over next 2 months! I'm putting in about 14hrs/wk at this time.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Am I the only one on here planning to take the Power PE exam in April 2018?


Don't worry, lots of others are also taking the April 2018 exam   

These two articles on the 2018 Electrical Power PE Exam changes might be helpful to you:

http://www.electricalpereview.com/new-2018-ncees-practice-exam-electrical-power-pe-exam/

http://www.electricalpereview.com/changes-ncees-exam-specifications/


----------



## SSG

Zach Stone said:


> Hi Mem,
> 
> You might find this article useful that we published awhile back:
> 
> Electrical PE Review - Recommended References for the Electrical Power PE Exam
> 
> It's a list of some of the most recommended material with short introductions on each and includes where to buy each one to help you decide which ones are right for you.
> 
> A lot of our users have said it was extremely helpful in deciding which references to buy.


Hi Zach, 

Are questions from DC generator and motor part of the exam specifications? 

Also, you mentioned Wildi in your reference material, any specific topics that one should look at? Since there is a lot to read in Wildi.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

SSG said:


> Hi Zach,
> 
> Are questions from DC generator and motor part of the exam specifications?
> 
> Also, you mentioned Wildi in your reference material, any specific topics that one should look at? Since there is a lot to read in Wildi.


Hi SSG,

Looking at the 2018 specs, I would say it's a possibility but a lower probability. 

My guess is that if DC motors or DC generators show up on the exam it will only be 1 or 2 problems max. 

My recommendation for Wildi, as with all reference books, is to read the table of contents. We have all become to accustomed to Google and other search means that it seems that most people forget to read the table of contents.  

Spend 5 minutes reading the table of contents top to bottom with the NCEES specs in front of you. From there highlight the chapters in the TOC that are related to the exam. Those are the chapters you're going to want to be familiar with.


----------



## ARS

Check this one out.

http://pepowerexams.com/


----------



## ARS

check this one out too. It might come helpful.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDPzB3RyXzp9IYf-vzuYAIw


----------



## ARS

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC31qL78vFppbOzmucz9IZUw

This one also good. If you go to his website you can get more information.

Simple living simple thinking


----------



## ARS

Mem_Elect_Engr said:


> Hey from MSP,
> 
> Does anyone know where to start preparing for Power exam. What reference should i buy and where can i buy it most economically? Any suggestions, took exam before and failed; took it easy and didn't have a lot of reference material.


NCEES practice book is a must for sure. 

The most important is to understand the problem and what is asked for. 

Prepare a notes for yourself to look for in exam. 

Theodore wildi electrical machine is good for some theory.

Links below might come some help.

http://pepowerexams.com/

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoTRQknkwX5_Xv5s7m3v31g

check this one out.


----------



## SSG

Zach Stone said:


> Hi SSG,
> 
> Looking at the 2018 specs, I would say it's a possibility but a lower probability.
> 
> My guess is that if DC motors or DC generators show up on the exam it will only be 1 or 2 problems max.
> 
> My recommendation for Wildi, as with all reference books, is to read the table of contents. We have all become to accustomed to Google and other search means that it seems that most people forget to read the table of contents.
> 
> Spend 5 minutes reading the table of contents top to bottom with the NCEES specs in front of you. From there highlight the chapters in the TOC that are related to the exam. Those are the chapters you're going to want to be familiar with.


Thank you


----------



## SSG

Have you taken the tests on http://pepowerexams.com/? 

are the questions in par with the real PE exam?


----------



## Surf and Snow

FYI I received my testing location info and registration ticket yesterday from NCEES. I received an email notification to log into my NCEES account and it was there. So check your NCEES account folks, you should probably have yours too. I'll be at the Salem Expo center. Looking through the boards it looks like that's where it usually is each time for us Oregon folks. 

2 weeks left!   Full throttle ahead!!!


----------



## Szar

Can anyone tell me how notes / scratch pad paper is handled during the PE exam?  Is it the same erasable pen / paper thing that is provided during the FE exams?

Also, do we have a certain guaranteed size table to take the test on?  Or do we have to shuffle the inactive books to the floor to make _room _for the book being referenced? 

Thanks!


----------



## BirdGrave

Mem_Elect_Engr said:


> Hey from MSP,
> 
> Does anyone know where to start preparing for Power exam. What reference should i buy and where can i buy it most economically? Any suggestions, took exam before and failed; took it easy and didn't have a lot of reference material.


Which references do you have now?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Szar said:


> Can anyone tell me how notes / scratch pad paper is handled during the PE exam?  Is it the same erasable pen / paper thing that is provided during the FE exams?
> 
> Also, do we have a certain guaranteed size table to take the test on?  Or do we have to shuffle the inactive books to the floor to make _room _for the book being referenced?
> 
> Thanks!


The only thing you can write on is the exam booklet.  No scratch paper and can't write in your references.


----------



## JohnMdd

The "no scratch paper" kills me. I always use scratch paper. I like having notes about problems to return to, etc. Oh well.

Anyone taking the exam in Houston? I heard last year there were some issues with the chief proctor...


----------



## navixv

Szar said:


> Can anyone tell me how notes / scratch pad paper is handled during the PE exam?  Is it the same erasable pen / paper thing that is provided during the FE exams?
> 
> Also, do we have a certain guaranteed size table to take the test on?  Or do we have to shuffle the inactive books to the floor to make _room _for the book being referenced?
> 
> Thanks!


Desk size depends on location. First time I took the exam I had a large school cafeteria sized table. Second time at a different location I had very little space and had to keep stuff on the floor.


----------



## stpitman

I'm taking the exam in Houston as well. I just found out that I don't have a copy of NFPA-70E, so I'm not looking forward to buying one for _maybe_ 1 question on the exam... 

Does anyone know if the exams posted on the below website correlate well to the actual test:

http://pepowerexams.com/

I just took one and got an 80%. I'm worried that it's too simple. The practice NCEES exam seemed "dumbed down" too (with exception of the electronic questions). I feel like I'm going to get slammed when I take the actual test.


----------



## BirdGrave

stpitman said:


> I'm taking the exam in Houston as well. I just found out that I don't have a copy of NFPA-70E, so I'm not looking forward to buying one for _maybe_ 1 question on the exam...
> 
> Does anyone know if the exams posted on the below website correlate well to the actual test:
> 
> http://pepowerexams.com/
> 
> I just took one and got an 80%. I'm worried that it's too simple. The practice NCEES exam seemed "dumbed down" too (with exception of the electronic questions). I feel like I'm going to get slammed when I take the actual test.


I'll be taking it on the 13th, but everything I've read from people who have run the gauntlet already says that the NCEES practice exam is the most representative approximation of the real exam you will find.  Some people say it's a bit easier than the real thing while some people say it's harder.  It probably has much to do with which version you sit for (heavy on concepts vs. heavy on calculations) and the nature of your personal strengths and weaknesses with the material.


----------



## blewis216

The practice exam is the absolute closest thing to the real thing since they are actual questions from previous tests. I'd say if you can get 80% on the NCEES practice exam it's a good sign.

Go through the NCEES exam and figure out why you missed each problem, if it was due to misreading the question then I'd make note of that because the content will change but the way they ask questions will be the same.


----------



## BirdGrave

blewis216 said:


> The practice exam is the absolute closest thing to the real thing since they are actual questions from previous tests. I'd say if you can get 80% on the NCEES practice exam it's a good sign.
> 
> Go through the NCEES exam and figure out why you missed each problem, if it was due to misreading the question then I'd make note of that because the content will change but the way they ask questions will be the same.


Outside of the NCEES Practice Exam, what practice exam did you try and find to be the best approximation in terms of difficulty and content compared to the real thing?


----------



## stpitman

Did anyone else struggle with those electronics questions? (Diode capacitor configurations, etc.)


----------



## blewis216

BirdGrave said:


> Outside of the NCEES Practice Exam, what practice exam did you try and find to be the best approximation in terms of difficulty and content compared to the real thing?


I did the graffeo practice exam, the 2 Camara PPI tests, and the 2017 NCEES Practice exam. The Graffeo was much easier than the actual test. The two PPI tests were much harder than the actual test. I took the NCEES practice test as a simulated exam and it was most similar in difficulty if not slightly easier than the actual exam.

My goal was always 90% on Graffeo, 70% on PPI, and 80% on NCEES. It worked, passed actual exam with 85%.

I wouldn't get too hung up on actual scores on practice tests though. Just make sure you're not making the same mistakes as you progress through studying and that you are feeling more confident every time you see new questions.


----------



## Xia

Does anyone know whats the best references for :




[SIZE=11pt]Ground resistance testing[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Grounding[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt] Lightning protection[/SIZE]




[SIZE=11pt] Surge protection[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Realizing these [/SIZE][SIZE=14.666666984558105px]topics[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] qualitative/ conceptual questions always get me in practice exams![/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Getting really scared now the exam is less than 2 weeks away![/SIZE]


----------



## stpitman

Tell me what ya'll think about this practice question and solution:




I think they're incorrectly sizing the conductor by using the 310.15(B)(17) instead of (b)(16).


----------



## Surf and Snow

^^^ The question doesnt specify whether its in a raceway or conduit or free air, so its stupid ambiguous as to whether to use b16 or b17. After 3 months of studying, I've found that I legitimately KNOW how to solve 90% of the problems I encounter, and the most common reason I get the rest wrong is ambiguity of the problem like giving a voltage but not saying if its line or phase voltage or not specifying if a transformer is D-Y etc... Poor wording and ambiguity are driving me mad right now!  :angry:


----------



## ARS

stpitman said:


> I'm taking the exam in Houston as well. I just found out that I don't have a copy of NFPA-70E, so I'm not looking forward to buying one for _maybe_ 1 question on the exam...
> 
> Does anyone know if the exams posted on the below website correlate well to the actual test:
> 
> http://pepowerexams.com/
> 
> I just took one and got an 80%. I'm worried that it's too simple. The practice NCEES exam seemed "dumbed down" too (with exception of the electronic questions). I feel like I'm going to get slammed when I take the actual test.


Make sure you have good concept about variable speed drive and solve some problem on that topic


----------



## blewis216

Surf and Snow said:


> ^^^ The question doesnt specify whether its in a raceway or conduit or free air, so its stupid ambiguous as to whether to use b16 or b17. After 3 months of studying, I've found that I legitimately KNOW how to solve 90% of the problems I encounter, and the most common reason I get the rest wrong is ambiguity of the problem like giving a voltage but not saying if its line or phase voltage or not specifying if a transformer is D-Y etc... Poor wording and ambiguity are driving me mad right now!  :angry:


As far as voltages they are all given in L-L unless otherwise stated... hope that helps


----------



## blewis216

stpitman said:


> I'm taking the exam in Houston as well. I just found out that I don't have a copy of NFPA-70E, so I'm not looking forward to buying one for _maybe_ 1 question on the exam...
> 
> Does anyone know if the exams posted on the below website correlate well to the actual test:
> 
> http://pepowerexams.com/
> 
> I just took one and got an 80%. I'm worried that it's too simple. The practice NCEES exam seemed "dumbed down" too (with exception of the electronic questions). I feel like I'm going to get slammed when I take the actual test.


You might consider borrowing a copy of NFPA 70e from the library, there is a good chance there will be more than one question on it. I was sure glad i brought it. They were easy questions since I had the book.


----------



## stpitman

blewis216 said:


> You might consider borrowing a copy of NFPA 70e from the library, there is a good chance there will be more than one question on it. I was sure glad i brought it. They were easy questions since I had the book.


Luckily, one of my co-workers has a PDF copy. I printed out the PDF and made a spiral booklet, so I'm good to go!


----------



## Szar

stpitman said:


> Tell me what ya'll think about this practice question and solution:
> 
> View attachment 11024
> 
> 
> I think they're incorrectly sizing the conductor by using the 310.15(B)(17) instead of (b)(16).


Yea?  Well check out NEC 110.14 (C)(1)(b).


----------



## TWJ PE

JohnMdd said:


> The "no scratch paper" kills me. I always use scratch paper. I like having notes about problems to return to, etc. Oh well.
> 
> Anyone taking the exam in Houston? I heard last year there were some issues with the chief proctor...


He was certainly a dick in 2016. I highly doubt that changed last year. Just my opinion...


----------



## TWJ PE

Surf and Snow said:


> ^^^ The question doesnt specify whether its in a raceway or conduit or free air, so its stupid ambiguous as to whether to use b16 or b17. After 3 months of studying, I've found that I legitimately KNOW how to solve 90% of the problems I encounter, and the most common reason I get the rest wrong is ambiguity of the problem like giving a voltage but not saying if its line or phase voltage or not specifying if a transformer is D-Y etc... Poor wording and ambiguity are driving me mad right now!  :angry:


What I've always been told is if it doesn't tell you then you are to assume it's free air.


----------



## TWJ PE

stpitman said:


> I'm taking the exam in Houston as well. I just found out that I don't have a copy of NFPA-70E, so I'm not looking forward to buying one for _maybe_ 1 question on the exam...
> 
> Does anyone know if the exams posted on the below website correlate well to the actual test:
> 
> http://pepowerexams.com/
> 
> I just took one and got an 80%. I'm worried that it's too simple. The practice NCEES exam seemed "dumbed down" too (with exception of the electronic questions). I feel like I'm going to get slammed when I take the actual test.


Yabut, one question could be the difference between green and red on your MyNCEES - best you bank this/these questions on your side of the column (just like the NESC).


----------



## stpitman

Szar said:


> Yea?  Well check out NEC 110.14 (C)(1)(b).


This question does not mention piece of equipment that we are terminating our circuit to, so this section of the code would not apply to the answer


----------



## stpitman

TWJ PE said:


> What I've always been told is if it doesn't tell you then you are to assume it's free air.


I think that's incorrect. I think we should always "assume" worst case.


----------



## TWJ PE

stpitman said:


> I think that's incorrect. I think we should always "assume" worst case.


In the real world, I agree.

For the exam, the review course I took (School of PE/check local listings) said if they don't tell you then assume free air.


----------



## BirdGrave

TWJ PE said:


> In the real world, I agree.
> 
> For the exam, the review course I took (School of PE/check local listings) said if they don't tell you then assume free air.


Hi TWJ PE, I'm taking the School of PE Power course as well (my last lecture video is tonight!).

May I ask, along with the School of PE notes what resources did you find most helpful during the exam?


----------



## Szar

stpitman said:


> This question does not mention piece of equipment that we are terminating our circuit to, so this section of the code would not apply to the answer


No, it doesn't.   But at the same time that section of the code indicates you must use the 75 degree column unless its specifically marked to allow 90C. Basically 75C except by listed exception and as you state no exception indicated.    

The question didn' ask what the table indicates.   The question asked what the allowable  ampacity of the conductors is.

Whic is why I take offense to it.


----------



## Surf and Snow

blewis216 said:


> As far as voltages they are all given in L-L unless otherwise stated... hope that helps






TWJ PE said:


> What I've always been told is if it doesn't tell you then you are to assume it's free air.


Thank you both! I did not know either of these things as far as the exam. I feel like it seems unspecified and then the solutions half the time "a 69 kV 3-phase system" with no regard to whether its delta or wye and then out of nowhere the solution has it as are phase to phase wye. Or the NEC questions bounce around between conduit and free air willy-nilly. If the NCEES exam assumes LL unless specified and open air unless specified, why is this not discussed ever, anywhere, in any reference I've read? Much appreciated.


----------



## blewis216

Surf and Snow said:


> Thank you both! I did not know either of these things as far as the exam. I feel like it seems unspecified and then the solutions half the time "a 69 kV 3-phase system" with no regard to whether its delta or wye and then out of nowhere the solution has it as are phase to phase wye. Or the NEC questions bounce around between conduit and free air willy-nilly. If the NCEES exam assumes LL unless specified and open air unless specified, why is this not discussed ever, anywhere, in any reference I've read? Much appreciated.


Unfortunately the test assumes that you conform to industry standards that aren't really well taught in undergrad. L-L is one, another one to remember is that when using pu if an S base is not given assume 100MVA as the default S base.

These are things I was never told in school but had to learn either in grad school or in industry.


----------



## knight1fox3

blewis216 said:


> Unfortunately the test assumes that you conform to industry standards that aren't really well taught in undergrad. L-L is one, another one to remember is that when using pu if an S base is not given assume 100MVA as the default S base.
> 
> These are things I was never told in school but had to learn either in grad school or in industry.


Indeed for the most part. Though this was taught during my particular power engineering undergraduate program. Then again, a good number of the professors in the program were also PE's. That probably helped.


----------



## wvengineer

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!  I can't wait till Friday and get this over with.


----------



## bobbilly

wvengineer said:


> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!  I can't wait till Friday and get this over with.


I can' wait either lol, hopefully I pass first try. 

Its been quiet on the forums today everybody must be studying hard or not at all.


----------



## bripgilb

GOOD LUCK FOLKS!

PE Round 2 in t-minus 4 Days and counting... ready to kill it!


----------



## BirdGrave

bripgilb said:


> GOOD LUCK FOLKS!
> 
> PE Round 2 in t-minus 4 Days and counting... ready to kill it!


Have you changed your study habits on your second attempt, or are you using any different resources?


----------



## bripgilb

@BirdGrave

Well last year was hectic to say the least. Got married, working on some big projects, truck got stolen, etc.

So for this round I would say things have been more focused.

Examples:


Actually completed Graffeo cover to cover

Completed the following practice exams

PP1 Practice exam 1 and 2

New NCEES exam with new problems

Kaplan Practice Exam

Graffeo Practice Exam


[*]Actually went back and redid the problems I got wrong to strengthen my weaknesses.

Unlike my previous attempt it wasn't so much of a cram session as personal development. 

But, you never know what the exam could throw your way... so I continue to say my prayers, cross my fingers, knock on wood, kiss the sky, and if I could find a rabbit it'd be his unlucky day. 

What about you?


----------



## BirdGrave

bripgilb said:


> @BirdGrave
> 
> Well last year was hectic to say the least. Got married, working on some big projects, truck got stolen, etc.
> 
> So for this round I would say things have been more focused.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> 
> Actually completed Graffeo cover to cover
> 
> Completed the following practice exams
> 
> PP1 Practice exam 1 and 2
> 
> New NCEES exam with new problems
> 
> Kaplan Practice Exam
> 
> Graffeo Practice Exam
> 
> 
> [*]Actually went back and redid the problems I got wrong to strengthen my weaknesses.
> 
> Unlike my previous attempt it wasn't so much of a cram session as personal development.
> 
> But, you never know what the exam could throw your way... so I continue to say my prayers, cross my fingers, knock on wood, kiss the sky, and if I could find a rabbit it'd be his unlucky day.
> 
> What about you?


This is my first time taking it.  I also have read Graffeo all the way through.  Additionally I took the School of PE power course and read the entirety of the notes, tabbing subject matter as I went along.  As far as practice tests are concerned I've done both the most recent and previous NCEES exams, the Engineeringproguide exam, the Graffeo exam, all 4 Complex Imaginary exams, and then some randomly generated exams from that power PE exam website, but I can't speak for the usefulness of those.

I tried reading through and tabbing the Wildi book, and while it has a lot of great information it is so dense and difficult to tab and keep track of subject matter that I worry about how useful it will be to me during the exam.  You could probably speak to that better than I could though.


----------



## SSG

stpitman said:


> I'm taking the exam in Houston as well. I just found out that I don't have a copy of NFPA-70E, so I'm not looking forward to buying one for _maybe_ 1 question on the exam...
> 
> Does anyone know if the exams posted on the below website correlate well to the actual test:
> 
> http://pepowerexams.com/
> 
> I just took one and got an 80%. I'm worried that it's too simple. The practice NCEES exam seemed "dumbed down" too (with exception of the electronic questions). I feel like I'm going to get slammed when I take the actual test.


You will find the 2015 NFPA-70E version online.


----------



## BirdGrave

SSG said:


> You will find the 2015 NFPA-70E version online.


Is the version being used on this exam 2015 or 2018?


----------



## SSG

The Power specification only specifies an edition for NEC, so my thinking is, the 2015 version will be good enough for the exam.

Also, the below article talks about the changes made in the 2018 version.

https://www.ecmag.com/section/safety/whats-new-whats-changed-2018-nfpa-70e-update

probably you could print it out if you are also using the 2015 version.


----------



## BirdGrave

SSG said:


> The Power specification only specifies an edition for NEC, so my thinking is, the 2015 version will be good enough for the exam.
> 
> Also, the below article talks about the changes made in the 2018 version.
> 
> https://www.ecmag.com/section/safety/whats-new-whats-changed-2018-nfpa-70e-update
> 
> probably you could print it out if you are also using the 2015 version.


I actually currently have the 2018 copy of the 70E.  The reason I ask is because in the latest NCEES Practice Test the NFPA-70E related question (forgive me, I don't have the question number with me) cites a correct answer from a table, I believe Table 130.4, that is not the number given in the 2018 copy of 70E, but the number found in the 2018 70E table *is* one of the incorrect answers in the multiple choice selection for the question.  This has me a bit concerned that maybe they're working off of the 2015 book and looking to trip up anyone who has the 2018 copy.


----------



## JohnMdd

BirdGrave said:


> I actually currently have the 2018 copy of the 70E.  The reason I ask is because in the latest NCEES Practice Test the NFPA-70E related question (forgive me, I don't have the question number with me) cites a correct answer from a table, I believe Table 130.4, that is not the number given in the 2018 copy of 70E, but the number found in the 2018 70E table *is* one of the incorrect answers in the multiple choice selection for the question.  This has me a bit concerned that maybe they're working off of the 2015 book and looking to trip up anyone who has the 2018 copy.


I was concerned about this too. I suspect that instead, they will put questions from the 2018 book on the exam, or make certain to deconflict questions so they don't penalize you for having the current edition. I think they wrote that question before the '18 edition came out.

But, just in case, I wrote down the approach distances from the '15 edition. If the same question appears, it will say which edition it wants us to go by, and I'll be ready either way... if it's an approach distance, that is.


----------



## Surf and Snow

I'm bringing the 2018 NFPA 70E since that's what I have for free at work. My understanding was when the bump up to the latest NEC they also bump up to the latest other references. But there probably arent many differences. I'd imagine they might have an arc flash calculation for example and the formula should be the same.


----------



## bripgilb

BirdGrave said:


> This is my first time taking it.  I also have read Graffeo all the way through.  Additionally I took the School of PE power course and read the entirety of the notes, tabbing subject matter as I went along.  As far as practice tests are concerned I've done both the most recent and previous NCEES exams, the Engineeringproguide exam, the Graffeo exam, all 4 Complex Imaginary exams, and then some randomly generated exams from that power PE exam website, but I can't speak for the usefulness of those.
> 
> I tried reading through and tabbing the Wildi book, and while it has a lot of great information it is so dense and difficult to tab and keep track of subject matter that I worry about how useful it will be to me during the exam.  You could probably speak to that better than I could though.


@BirdGrave

Tabbing for me was the best part of my review.   

I tabbed the following :
2018 NEC with NEC tabs
Graffeo per the table of contents (Upset with how narrow the index is)
PPI Camera Reference manual
My own equation binder I made using the most common equations.

My first go around I used PPI reference manual, NEC, and my equation binder were most useful.


----------



## BirdGrave

bripgilb said:


> @BirdGrave
> 
> Tabbing for me was the best part of my review.
> 
> I tabbed the following :
> 2018 NEC with NEC tabs
> Graffeo per the table of contents (Upset with how narrow the index is)
> PPI Camera Reference manual
> My own equation binder I made using the most common equations.
> 
> My first go around I used PPI reference manual, NEC, and my equation binder were most useful.


If I may inquire, what was your score the first time around?  Even with your hectic personal life it seems like you prepared very well, and I can't imagine you came short of passing by more than a question or two, which must be very frustrating.


----------



## bripgilb

@BirdGrave

Thanks man. I appreciate that!   Trust me when I say last year was the busiest year of my life.  

That said, I scored a 49/80. From the report generated from the Oct. 2018 test, I think I was about 4 questions shy of passing.  

By the way.... t-minus 1 day and counting.


----------



## BirdGrave

bripgilb said:


> @BirdGrave
> 
> Thanks man. I appreciate that!   Trust me when I say last year was the busiest year of my life.
> 
> That said, I scored a 49/80. From the report generated from the Oct. 2018 test, I think I was about 4 questions shy of passing.
> 
> By the way.... t-minus 1 day and counting.


I keep staring at the clock.  I feel like there are last minute things I should be doing, but I can't think of anything that would be overly beneficial.  

Out of curiosity, did you tab Wildi?  I feel like I should spend the evening trying to get that done, but when I began previously I found the book just too big for me to tab all the specific subjects and have it not be self-defeating.


----------



## wvengineer

FYI I just received a response from NCEES and tomorrow's test will use the 2015 version of 70E.  This thread was making me nervous because I only have the 2015 version so I emailed them yesterday morning.


----------



## BirdGrave

wvengineer said:


> FYI I just received a response from NCEES and tomorrow's test will use the 2015 version of 70E.  This thread was making me nervous because I only have the 2015 version so I emailed them yesterday morning.


Crap, I guess I get to hope that outside of the approach distances that not much has changed between 2015 and 2018.  Or that other questions won't have the correct answer from 2018 as a wrong choice in the multiple choice selection.

Since approach boundaries have changed somewhat I searched out an online link of 2015 data.  For anyone who needs it.

https://www.powerstudies.com/sites/www.powerstudies.com/files/NFPA 70E-2015 Arc Flash and Shock Boundaries Poster_0.pdf

If someone has a more complete set of the 2015 data feel free to share.  I know I'll be appreciative .


----------



## bripgilb

BirdGrave said:


> I keep staring at the clock.  I feel like there are last minute things I should be doing, but I can't think of anything that would be overly beneficial.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you tab Wildi?  I feel like I should spend the evening trying to get that done, but when I began previously I found the book just too big for me to tab all the specific subjects and have it not be self-defeating.


@BirdGrave...  I have not tabbed Wildi. I haven't even worked with it to be honest so I'm not sure what all it covers.

I had a similar feeling to the PPI reference manual, which I'm uncertain how it compares, but for me I just went through and tabbed the specific topics I referenced most down the side and I tabbed the begginnings to each major section (Circuit Analysis, Generation, Distribution, etc.) along the bottom.

By the way I'm having the same feelings as you.  Getting ancy.  I'm gonna go to the mall and blow some money to cope.


----------



## knight1fox3

Good luck test takers! Although it's easier said than done, it's time to start packing it in and clear your mind for a reset and refresh such that you are sharp and ready to hit the test head on to do your best. If you continue to stress and think about little things surrounding the exam, you're likely to experience mental fatigue. You have all put forth a substantial amount of effort in studying for this exam. Time to take your mind off things and prepare for exam day. If you don't know it by now, you're not likely to learn it in the next 24 hours or so. :thumbs:

BTW, if anyone is interested, I can share a very entertaining post-exam recap (power specific) from a previous examinee to help clear the air with a bit of humor.


----------



## wvengineer

For future reference:

"We adopt a code the year after it is dated. As such we will begin using the 2018 NFPA 70E with the April 2019 PE exam.  To be clear the 2018 PE Power exam will use the 2015 NFPA 70E."


----------



## Surf and Snow

wvengineer said:


> FYI I just received a response from NCEES and tomorrow's test will use the 2015 version of 70E.  This thread was making me nervous because I only have the 2015 version so I emailed them yesterday morning.






BirdGrave said:


> Crap, I guess I get to hope that outside of the approach distances that not much has changed between 2015 and 2018.  Or that other questions won't have the correct answer from 2018 as a wrong choice in the multiple choice selection.
> 
> Since approach boundaries have changed somewhat I searched out an online link of 2015 data.  For anyone who needs it.
> 
> https://www.powerstudies.com/sites/www.powerstudies.com/files/NFPA 70E-2015 Arc Flash and Shock Boundaries Poster_0.pdf
> 
> If someone has a more complete set of the 2015 data feel free to share.  I know I'll be appreciative .






wvengineer said:


> For future reference:
> 
> "We adopt a code the year after it is dated. As such we will begin using the 2018 NFPA 70E with the April 2019 PE exam.  To be clear the 2018 PE Power exam will use the 2015 NFPA 70E."


*IMPORTANT: PLEASE READ THIS POST!!!*

Thank you for verifying. Note to ALL: I just compared that PDF of 2015 approach distances with the table in my 2018 NFPA 70E and THERE ARE DIFFERENCES. I will be printing and bringing that PDF to replace whats in my 2018 70E. The test should specify which year book in the question.

Differences:

*Restricted Approach boundary:*

15.1 kV to 36 kV: *(2015: 2'7")*(2018: 2'9") NOTE: Both of these were choices on the 2018 NCEES practice exam #135! The 2015 was the correct choice.

46.1 kV to 72.5 kV *(2015: 3'3")*(2018: 3'6")

72.6 kV to 121 kV *(2015: 3'4")*(2018: 3'6")

500 kV to 550 kV *(2015: 11'10")*(2018: 11'8")

Good last minute save to know this. I got #135 wrong on the practice exam because of this difference! If you have a 2018 70E print that PDF from 2015! It looks like you WILL NEED IT!

Good luck to us all!

-Jay

SFGGF


----------



## BirdGrave

Surf and Snow said:


> *IMPORTANT: PLEASE READ THIS POST!!!*
> 
> Thank you for verifying. Note to ALL: I just compared that PDF of 2015 approach distances with the table in my 2018 NFPA 70E and THERE ARE DIFFERENCES. I will be printing and bringing that PDF to replace whats in my 2018 70E. The test should specify which year book in the question.
> 
> Differences:
> 
> *Restricted Approach boundary:*
> 
> 15.1 kV to 36 kV: *(2015: 2'7")*(2018: 2'9") NOTE: Both of these were choices on the 2018 NCEES practice exam #135! The 2015 was the correct choice.
> 
> 46.1 kV to 72.5 kV *(2015: 3'3")*(2018: 3'6")
> 
> 72.6 kV to 121 kV *(2015: 3'4")*(2018: 3'6")
> 
> 500 kV to 550 kV *(2015: 11'10")*(2018: 11'8")
> 
> Good last minute save to know this. I got #135 wrong on the practice exam because of this difference! If you have a 2018 70E print that PDF from 2015! It looks like you WILL NEED IT!
> 
> Good luck to us all!
> 
> -Jay
> 
> SFGGF


I'm actually kind of annoyed that what would be in practice the correct answer would, in theory, be counted wrong for the exam if say #135 was on the actual exam, but it's their test and they make the rules.  I think the biggest issue I have with it is that the question just says "NFPA 70E" and doesn't specify an edition.  I would hope that a circumstance like this is reasonable grounds to consider throwing a question out.


----------



## TWJ PE

BirdGrave said:


> Hi TWJ PE, I'm taking the School of PE Power course as well (my last lecture video is tonight!).
> 
> May I ask, along with the School of PE notes what resources did you find most helpful during the exam?


School of PE notes I thought were pretty good. That and Graffeo were my go to (you can search and see all my references). Obviously, NEC, NESC, and 70E are a must too.


----------



## Surf and Snow

BirdGrave said:


> I'm actually kind of annoyed that what would be in practice the correct answer would, in theory, be counted wrong for the exam if say #135 was on the actual exam, but it's their test and they make the rules.  I think the biggest issue I have with it is that the question just says "NFPA 70E" and doesn't specify an edition.  I would hope that a circumstance like this is reasonable grounds to consider throwing a question out.


Agreed. Very frustrating. I got it wrong on the practice exam because I choose 2'7" because that's what it said in my 2018 70E code book and that's all I had. I have now printed that 2015 table I will bring that and my 2018 70E book and read any questions very carefully. Hopefully the real exam tomorrow will specify the year, like they did in the practice exam. The 2018 NCEES Practice Exam does indeed specify the edition year in question #135: "_In accordance with the *2015* edition of the NFPA 70E, the approach boundary for..._", so at least it's not ambiguous. Having both the 2018 and 2015 correct answers both shown as options does seem a little wrong to me. Hopefully they dont have other questions that are changes because I dont have the whole 2015 edition.


----------



## TWJ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> BTW, if anyone is interested, I can share a very entertaining post-exam recap (power specific) from a previous examinee to help clear the air with a bit of humor.


Share, share!!! It never gets old!!


----------



## Surf and Snow

Yes please! Link?


----------



## BirdGrave

Surf and Snow said:


> Agreed. Very frustrating. I got it wrong on the practice exam because I choose 2'7" because that's what it said in my 2018 70E code book and that's all I had. I have now printed that 2015 table I will bring that and my 2018 70E book and read any questions very carefully. Hopefully the real exam tomorrow will specify the year, like they did in the practice exam. The 2018 NCEES Practice Exam does indeed specify the edition year in question #135: "_In accordance with the *2015* edition of the NFPA 70E, the approach boundary for..._", so at least it's not ambiguous. Having both the 2018 and 2015 correct answers both shown as options does seem a little wrong to me. Hopefully they dont have other questions that are changes because I dont have the whole 2015 edition.


I must have recalled incorrectly, perhaps from another practice exam.  I don't have the text of #135 in front of me at the moment.  That being said, listing what is now in practice the right answer as an incorrect answer in the test seems disingenuous to me.  But there's not much one can do other than bring both sets of information.  Hopefully there won't be another scenario like that tomorrow.


----------



## knight1fox3

Here it is! Enjoy! And don't let this recap demoralize any of you. As bad as this particular examinee *thought* things were post exam, he received a passing score in the end. :thumbs:



bingcrosbyb said:


> EE - Power. "You sunk my battleship."
> 
> *Preparation Time/Materials:* 250 total hours. 5 textbooks, prep coursework notebook, 2 notebooks of graduate class material, calculators, snacks, rolling suitcase.
> 
> *Money:* ~$1,550.
> 
> *General Observations:* Arrived at my site 30 minutes prior to report time. Noticed that many others had literally libraries and libraries of books. Someone had a giant wagon with bungie cords holding all of the books together. Others just had a single piece of paper. Wild. I randomly started thinking of a national geographic special with narration by Morgan Freeman on PE test taking habits. I needed that laugh to clear my head.
> 
> *AM Session:* Felt the AM session was great. Only ended up with 6-7 that I didn't have a single solid answer or couldn't find it in my reference. I finished slightly early and checked only some of my work.
> 
> *PM Session:* Total unadulterated bloodbath. Couldn't seem to concentrate enough to find the equations I needed. Calculator was spitting out answers that were out of this world. Saw stuff that I barely covered in droves. About 2-3 hours into the afternoon, my brain felt like it had been through a dishwasher and I started hopping around from question to question. Not good. I will be lucky if I got a quarter to half right. I might as well have taken another discipline in the afternoon or gone to work. A monkey may have been able to do better.
> 
> *Final Thoughts:* As I left the exam area, I felt numb, dumb, and a little crushed. I felt like I blew the morning session out of the water. Then the PE got off a torpedo as I was heading to collect my stamp, promotion, and better life. I'm not very good at guessing and doing the math in my head all weekend I kept envisioning a percentage score in the upper 60s with an afternoon diagnostic that simply says "monkey". 6 months of neglecting my wife and family might be for nothing in the end except doing it all over again. I know the pass rate for repeaters is low, but what is the divorce rate?
> 
> Oh well. If I recall from a coworker, last years results were released in around 45-50 days following the exam. I think he got his in late May. We shall see. I guess the ultimate decision is now do I crack open another book....or another beer?


----------



## Xia

CHECKLISTS:

(1) Exam authorization

(2) ID

(3) Books /Binders/Pages/ I have managed to collect

(4) All the energy and motivation I can find in this world


----------



## SSG

BirdGrave said:


> Crap, I guess I get to hope that outside of the approach distances that not much has changed between 2015 and 2018.  Or that other questions won't have the correct answer from 2018 as a wrong choice in the multiple choice selection.
> 
> Since approach boundaries have changed somewhat I searched out an online link of 2015 data.  For anyone who needs it.
> 
> https://www.powerstudies.com/sites/www.powerstudies.com/files/NFPA 70E-2015 Arc Flash and Shock Boundaries Poster_0.pdf
> 
> If someone has a more complete set of the 2015 data feel free to share.  I know I'll be appreciative .


Found this online.

http://safety.ep.wisc.edu/wp-uploads/2017/03/36.-2015-NFPA-70E-Copy.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## Surf and Snow

SSG said:


> Found this online.
> 
> http://safety.ep.wisc.edu/wp-uploads/2017/03/36.-2015-NFPA-70E-Copy.pdf
> 
> Hope this helps.


Outstanding! And 10 minutes before I'm about to leave my house to drive to the hotel. Printing this now and hopping in my truck, bound for Salem OR. THANK YOU good sir!


----------



## JohnMdd

Good luck everyone. In a hotel now within walking distance of the Houston test center, one mid-sized crate of books. Going to watch another video on Power Flow, then cartoons and an early night. Remember general exam-taking guidelines: eat wisely, stay hydrated, and don't get nervous. If you're going to fail, worrying won't fix you. Staying calm can help you pass.


----------



## BirdGrave

I'm in a motel about 10 minutes from the Chicago site.  I really hope I don't sleep through my 3 alarms all set for 5 a.m.


----------



## Surf and Snow

knight1fox3 said:


> Here it is! Enjoy! And don't let this recap demoralize any of you. As bad as this particular examinee *thought* things were post exam, he received a passing score in the end. :thumbs:


Lol. Classic!


----------



## Surf and Snow

Well, I'm at my hotel in Salem, Oregon about 5 mins from the Oregon State Fair Expo building where the test is tomorrow morning. Feeling good. Been averaging about 85% on last 10 practice exams (I've now taken a total of 16 (SIXTEEN!) full 8-hr practice exams at this point) and logged in somewhere between 200-250 hrs total of study/testing time since I started in January. For win or lose, I definitely feel ready and well prepared. If I don't pass, I don't think it will be for lack of preparation that's for damn sure!

&lt;10 hrs till I'm pencil in hand. Winding down now for bed.

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW EVERYONE!!!


----------



## StrugglingEngineer

Surf and Snow said:


> Well, I'm at my hotel in Salem, Oregon about 5 mins from the Oregon State Fair Expo building where the test is tomorrow morning. Feeling good. Been averaging about 85% on last 10 practice exams (I've now taken a total of 16 (SIXTEEN!) full 8-hr practice exams at this point) and logged in somewhere between 200-250 hrs total of study/testing time since I started in January. For win or lose, I definitely feel ready and well prepared. If I don't pass, I don't think it will be for lack of preparation that's for damn sure!
> 
> &lt;10 hrs till I'm pencil in hand. Winding down now for bed.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TOMORROW EVERYONE!!!


16 practice exams? Is there even 16 practice exams available in the market to purchase? Or did you do some practice exams multiple times? Anyways, good luck!!!


----------



## Szar

Good luck all.


----------



## Surf and Snow

StrugglingEngineer said:


> 16 practice exams? Is there even 16 practice exams available in the market to purchase? Or did you do some practice exams multiple times? Anyways, good luck!!!


Yup. The exams I took were:

1x 2011 Ncees practice exam in Jan 

1x Graffeo

5x Spin Up

2x Camara/PPI practice exams

4x Complex Imaginary

1x Engineering Pro Guides full exam

.5x 45-problems in Eng Pro Guide tech study guide

1x Camara/PPI practice problems book

1x 2018 NCEES practice exam on Weds 

I’m awake.   WIDE AWAKE! Can’t remember the last time I was so awake on the first alarm. No snooze button this morning  haha Jumping in shower now. 

Good luck all! May our pencils carry us all to victory!!! 

-Jay


----------



## TWJ PE

You know as I sit here, on what is typically my day off, at work working a scheduled outage and on 7-12's I realize how lucky I am that I'm not sitting in a testing room taking the PE and the test being overseen by a huge dick (ala Houston site).

But, hey... if you're taking it.... good luck and cheers!


----------



## stpitman

So, what do y’all think? Pretty brutal in my opinion...


----------



## JohnMdd

Man I thought it was great, finished each half early. Had to guess on a couple in each half, and was unsure about a few of my choices, but I felt pretty strong.


----------



## stpitman

xxxxx

*Moderator's Note:* Please do not post exam question-related content. Everyone, including yourself, signed an NDA before taking the PE exam. NCEES does monitor these boards, so for your own sake, don't post any specific exam question related material! It's that simple.


----------



## wvengineer

stpitman said:


> xxxxxxxx


I'm about half paranoid to directly discuss any questions from the exam but I will say that's not the answer I got and I feel pretty confident in my answer for that question.


----------



## leggo PE

wvengineer said:


> I'm about half paranoid to directly discuss any questions from the exam but I will say that's not the answer I got and I feel pretty confident in my answer for that question.


You are rightly half paranoid about this. Note the post you quoted has been modified and the note that was added by a moderator.

Seriously people, don't post specific information about exam questions!


----------



## Surf and Snow

stpitman said:


> So, what do y’all think? Pretty brutal in my opinion...


Gave my feedback in this thread:


----------



## Mem_Elect_Engr

BirdGrave said:


> Which references do you have now?


Sorry, I totally forgot about this board. I used Graffeo, Wildi, some other references from manufacturer websites and yes; I bought Complex Imaginary sample exams (All four in one book). Though, the exam is already written, I'm putting my reply for anyone writing the exam in future. Sorry @BirdGrave for the late reply.


----------



## BirdGrave

Mem_Elect_Engr said:


> Sorry, I totally forgot about this board. I used Graffeo, Wildi, some other references from manufacturer websites and yes; I bought Complex Imaginary sample exams (All four in one book). Though, the exam is already written, I put my reply for anyone writing the exam in future. Sorry @BirdGrave for the late reply.


No prob.  I largely had the same stuff.


----------



## Mem_Elect_Engr

My suggestion for future candidates is not to rely on 70-80% in your practice tests even. The actual exam is pretty tough and 20-25% questions are totally unknown to most of the examinees. I would suggest you guys not to take it easy up to the last minute even. I was getting 85-90% in practice tests (Complex Imaginary and NCEES reference) and even i was totally surprised with the complexity of the actual exam. I didn't have any clue for some of the questions (to be honest) and that is very common as most of people say! Some questions in actual test are very complex in nature and difficult to understand even except until you would have actually encountered those in the real world. I would suggest not to stress yourself about those questions and do a lot of practice/study for 70-75% of the remaining portion. This was my second time; first time, I took it very easy and in fact went blindly to the exam considering the sample exams are bit easy and i will make it for sure. I lost it! This time, I went with 3-4 months of serious effort and expect positive hopefully. Fingers cross


----------



## Reese

OK people, I am sure most of you are in a similar situation regarding the anxiety and emotional status after the exam.

The build up to the exam increases in intensity until your mind is so engrossed with it you can possibly think of anything else but kicking ass or failing miserably. Only extremes at this point!

You put the pencil down at the last second of the test and there comes some sort of relief in its own twisted way. I have fought in a cage, completed 8 hour obstacle course races yet I have never felt as worn out as I did when leaving this test. You tell yourself its done, your wife tells you, your friends and family congratulate you for just completing it, however you just cant let it go. Something about the whole experience keeps clawing at you to revisit these problems in your head and convince you that you got every question wrong!! There feels some sort of emptiness at night when usually I would be studying with a cup of ginger tea and a cat on my lap.* I hate ginger tea* now because I reminds me of synchronous machines and the NEC book.

Its now almost 2 weeks and the anxiety has taken a back seat to enjoying my son, video games, working out and hanging with family and friends. *There still in not a day that goes by that I don't think about what the result will bring*. I feel positive about the results, but I would not be totally surprised if I see a Fail next month. (70/30) pass maybe (60/40) to be conservative.

Luckily the winter has been extra long and I can now get some much needed yard work complete. *Good luck to all with getting through this next month's wait and especially passing this beast of a test!*

Please share your story to pass some time and make us laugh a bit.


----------



## knight1fox3

Reese said:


> OK people, I am sure most of you are in a similar situation regarding the anxiety and emotional status after the exam.
> 
> The build up to the exam increases in intensity until your mind is so engrossed with it you can possibly think of anything else but kicking ass or failing miserably. Only extremes at this point!
> 
> You put the pencil down at the last second of the test and there comes some sort of relief in its own twisted way. I have fought in a cage, completed 8 hour obstacle course races yet I have never felt as worn out as I did when leaving this test. You tell yourself its done, your wife tells you, your friends and family congratulate you for just completing it, however you just cant let it go. Something about the whole experience keeps clawing at you to revisit these problems in your head and convince you that you got every question wrong!! There feels some sort of emptiness at night when usually I would be studying with a cup of ginger tea and a cat on my lap.* I hate ginger tea* now because I reminds me of synchronous machines and the NEC book.
> 
> Its now almost 2 weeks and the anxiety has taken a back seat to enjoying my son, video games, working out and hanging with family and friends. *There still in not a day that goes by that I don't think about what the result will bring*. I feel positive about the results, but I would not be totally surprised if I see a Fail next month. (70/30) pass maybe (60/40) to be conservative.
> 
> Luckily the winter has been extra long and I can now get some much needed yard work complete. *Good luck to all with getting through this next month's wait and especially passing this beast of a test!*
> 
> Please share your story to pass some time and make us laugh a bit.


----------



## PE-Apr2018-Power

Passed!!!! Good luck to everyone....


----------



## stpitman

I passed! holy $h!t

Do they provide any detailed information on how you did other than a "pass" or "fail"?


----------



## knight1fox3

stpitman said:


> I passed! holy $h!t
> 
> Do they provide any detailed information on how you did other than a "pass" or "fail"?


No need to double post. See my reply in your other previous post.


----------



## Kalika PE

I want to thank EB and its members for providing the means and motivation to finally pass the Power PE exam.  It took 4 attempts (3 official, 1 tossed) to finally see "PASS" on NCEES.  The resources, advice, and pep talk helped me keep my eye on the prize even when I felt like calling it quits on numerous occasions.  I am now a supporting member because I sincerely believe that this forum is well worth the small donation and more.  Thanks again!!


----------



## SSG

I passed the Exam!! Cant explain how good it feels   

I am really happy to have stumbled upon this forum. Thank you guys!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Surf and Snow said:


> Yup. The exams I took were:
> 
> 1x 2011 Ncees practice exam in Jan
> 
> 1x Graffeo
> 
> 5x Spin Up
> 
> 2x Camara/PPI practice exams
> 
> 4x Complex Imaginary
> 
> 1x Engineering Pro Guides full exam
> 
> .5x 45-problems in Eng Pro Guide tech study guide
> 
> 1x Camara/PPI practice problems book
> 
> 1x 2018 NCEES practice exam on Weds
> 
> I’m awake.   WIDE AWAKE! Can’t remember the last time I was so awake on the first alarm. No snooze button this morning  haha Jumping in shower now.
> 
> Good luck all! May our pencils carry us all to victory!!!
> 
> -Jay


Holy macaroni! This. This is how to prepare.


----------



## Surf and Snow

^^^ as a follow up to close the loop after all that effort, I passed.


----------



## Kalika PE

I’m surprised that the ‘cut score’ discussion has not been initiated. This exam has been the most quietest since I started following EB years ago.


----------



## knight1fox3

Kalika PE said:


> I’m surprised that the ‘cut score’ discussion has not been initiated. This exam has been the most quietest since I started following EB years ago.


Oh it has. Do a key word search for it and you'll find about a dozen threads already discussing it. :thumbs:


----------



## Jackal301

Kalika PE said:


> I’m surprised that the ‘cut score’ discussion has not been initiated. This exam has been the most quietest since I started following EB years ago.






knight1fox3 said:


> Oh it has. Do a key word search for it and you'll find about a dozen threads already discussing it. :thumbs:


@Baconator said in a different thread that the cut score was 57.. But maybe he was talking about the pass rate because that's what it ended up being..? Who knows


----------



## ItsStudyTime!

Mem_Elect_Engr said:


> Hey from MSP,
> 
> Does anyone know where to start preparing for Power exam. What reference should i buy and where can i buy it most economically? Any suggestions, took exam before and failed; took it easy and didn't have a lot of reference material.﻿


Hey! Responding here for anyone reading this now who is looking for an answer still! I wrote up my thoughts on each reference I used, and whether it was valuable/worth it. All that info is located here, and I also have a video's page on that site that lists all the videos I used while studying.


----------



## GeorgiaEng

EDITED


----------

